# If Tolkien was alive...(Tolkien's B'day)



## Sarah (Jan 3, 2003)

*If Tolkien was alive...*

If Tolkien was alive today (Jan. 3) would mark his eleventy-first birthday (that's 111). Happy Birthday J.R.R. Tolkien!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 3, 2003)

*tolkiens b-day*

GUESS WHAT TODAY IS?>??

TOKIENS 111'st BIRTHDAY!!!

ALL OF U SHOUD KNOW!!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 3, 2003)

Edited by Sarah.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 3, 2003)

Well congratulations to Mr. Tolkien('s family)!


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought Tolkien's B-DAY was the 7th?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a LOTR calendar and it says that today is his bday. (The 7th is my brother's  )


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 3, 2003)

haha, his Eleventy-first birthday. I like the sound of that! Elventy! haha


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 3, 2003)

We ought to have a party for him... unfortunately he'd probably disappear at the end of it...

WAIT!

Do you think he'd leave me the ring? I may not be male. I may not be a hobbit. I may not be a lot of things. BUT I AM SHORT!


And I could die my hair brown and get blue contacts... it's be a sacrifice... but I could do it...

No, wait, I'll be at the Prancing Pony in Strider's lap if whoever he picks needs me.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 3, 2003)

*Tolkien's 111 birthday, TODAY!*

well well, i think it is! a very special day today is, and it only happens once! celebrate!


----------



## Isenho (Jan 3, 2003)

excellent! it's bilbo! run! jk

dang if only Tolkien would be alive.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 3, 2003)

I shall celebrate by reading from Return Of The King. I noticed several media outlets are saying it would've been his "eleventy-first" birthday.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 4, 2003)

PARTY!

Never mind... Well, if he were alive we would all have to go to have a Long Expected party with him...


----------

